# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Dedikuar asaj

## Teli

Sipas motiveve të K...

Nga qielli e vodha një yll të madh
për ta vrarë natën me dritë pagjumsie
Shtatë plumba ia numërova në ballë
e vrava natën me dritë dashurie

Me fijet e flokut tënd gërshet
qetë qetë-zbrita nëpër natë
tik-takun e zemrës e shndërrova  në sonet
pran ballkonit ta sjellë - serenadë

----------


## Teli

Po vijë luftëtar, diellin për ty nga rrezet e çvesh
të thërras në dritë të hënës, çirrem si i marrë
i armatosur deri në dhëmbë para teje qaj e qesh
"Se në bashkë kurrë s'qemë, e kurrë s'jemi ndarë"

lind e vdes duke u tretur si qiri në udhëtime
Udhëtar nëpër rrugë pa kokë  jam në kët botë
Nuk e di ç'ndodhi, nuk e di çndodhi me zemrën time
"që larg teje...që larg teje nuk rri dot..."

Athua në cilën udhë në cilën jetë u takuam
në cilin shekull...në cilin mot
në cilin shteg udhët na u kryqëzuan
A beson në Zot

----------


## shigjeta

Dy "dedikime" mjaft te bukura qe i lexova dhe rilexova perseri...

----------


## hope31

Shume te bukura Teli, te dyja.

sinqerisht
  hope31

----------


## Teli

S'kam fjalë sonte, veç ndjenja kam
të shpërthej si balon gati jam
jam gati që ta mallkoj ditën që vjen
jam gati se veç me ty dua të jem

Jam gati dhomën ta mbyll me shtat dry
të jetojmë brenda veç me dashuri
Tik taku i zemrës sime rrah veç për ty
gjaku yt rrjedh damarëve të mi

Agu i dritës do të na ndaj, se kujtoj dot
"vrapimet" e jetës na kujton rrezja e diellit
Jam gati...po të mundja hënën e plot
do ta ndalja në mes të qiellit

S'kam fjalë sonte, e kam një ndjenjë të zjartë
e ndjejmë dhe e përjetojmë në katër sy
Jam gati sonte te vdes kokëlartë
s'ja vlen të jetohet as të vdiset pa ty

Jam gati sonte të bëjë, cfardo që kërkon
kërkoj të të kem pran, të shikoj në fotografi
ti asnjë fjalë s'e flet, hesht dhe me shikon
indiferente, e ftohtë hekur nga fotoja bardhë e zi

----------


## deep_blue

...po digjem

rreth rrethit tënd flakërues

"...të dëshiroj

ti je përkufizim i "idealit"

në fjalorin që në gji e shtrëngoj"
			( K...  )

----------


## Teli

Ti je perkufizim i idealit
ne fjalorin qe ne gji e shtrengoj!

----------


## KUKUMJAÇKA

*Eufori*

Ringjallje? 
Po! E pse jo? 

Kesaj rradhe nen disa pupla
te riperterira, te reja...

Pas kaq kohesh shoh drite,
ahhh... delirium... sa shume drite...

Mbushem me shkendijen
vertetesine, pafundesine...

Hap furishem kafazin,
mushkerite thithin lirine...

E verteta, jeta, 
sot me mbush me pasion.

Vuajtja??? Budallaqja!
Paska qene iluzion!

----------


## KUKUMJAÇKA

*JAM* perkufizimi i idealit
ne fjalorin qe ne gji shtrengoj...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Teli

Nëpër jetë, na ndjekin mashtrimet
Nëpër ringjallje nganjëherë shohim dritë
Në fakt, delirium janë vetë deliriumet
Sepse për ajër kanë nevojë mushkëritë

Vërtetësia vetë është mashtrim më i madh
Edhe përtej pafundësis diçka ekziston
Ne jemi kope e madhe, jeta është livadh
Vjen prandaj stina, na mbush iluzion

Nganjeherë si engjuj, i hipim në shpinë djallit
Mundohemi të mos e lëmë jetën, të na mashtroj
Ti vijon te mbetesh perkufizimi i idealit
ne fjalorin qe ne gji shtrengoj :i ngrysur:

----------


## vana

Vertet shume te bukura Teli, vazhdo keshtu!

----------


## Teli

Përdredhja e flokut tënd, shkakton puhi  të lehtë
që qetë qetë hynë në zemrën time dhe trazon
rrejdhën e gjakut, e shpejton e rrezaton me jetë
madështinë e jetës, bukurinë e saj ma kujton

Shikimi yt ma rrëqeth trupin, më fton në zjarr
më fton në djegie si të qiriut për ta ndriçuar
çastin e përjetshëm që thonë nuk njeh varr
ndjenjën njerëzore shumë rrallë të përjetuar

Kërkon të shplodhesh në një gjumë përrallor
e helmuar nga helmi i kohës si borëbardha...
Më fton ëmbël,haptas, me shikimin hyjnor
E kërkon, e kerkon  princin nga përralla

..................................................  ............
..................................................  ............

----------


## Teli

Më tha:

Po pres o djal, në një gjumë përrallor                    
e veshur me të bardha si borëbardha		      
Të ftoj ëmbël, me shikimin hyjnor	     
Të pres të vish, si princi nga përralla	

I thash:
Jam nga mishi e gjaku
Sjam leter as fjal
As princ as kal
As engjull as djall
Jam njeri nga mishi e gjaku

----------


## Teli

Jam krijese e vdekshme!

Po po
Pa asnje pendese 
them:
...jam i gatshem te vdes

----------


## KUKUMJAÇKA

E kush mund te mos i pergjigjet shtrengates se fjales
Se fjales qe here ze vend si shkembi me peshe
E here ledhaton si flladi e bute, e lehte

Shtrengaten e fjales te zejtarit,
qe e lemon mjeshterisht me lime
me limen e instiktit e vet, dhurate hyjnore e te Madhit

Te fjales qe si ngjale rreshqet
E pakapshme, e bute, e lemuar,
Qe nga duart te pervidhet shpejt
Per te te lene kujtimin e ndjesise se bekuar

te ndjesise qe te perkund,
Lehte-lehte
Kujtimin e mallit qe po i shkrumbit
Keto flete
Ku po shkruaj 

Ngjale e rritur
Ne ujerat e liqerit te embel, 
sherbet,
qe po ta shijosh,
te con ne qiellin e tete
fluturuar

(p.s.: shkruar shume kohe me pare)

----------


## Teli

Sot frikësohem ti flas fjalës
Frikësohem ta trazoj shpirtin
I frikësohem shtrëngatës
Befas fjalët mund te ikin

E lë shpirtin në qetësi
E kursej nga vala
Shpirti është vetë dashuri
Shpirti është vetë fjala

----------


## shigjeta

I lexoj me kenaqesi krijimet ne kete teme...shume te bukura

----------


## Teli

E si të mos çohet peshë- shtrëngatë fjala, si,
si të mos zë vend si shkëmbi... me peshë
si të mos ledhaton  butë e lehtë... puhi
kur me fjalë shpirtin - bukuri e jote e vesh

Dhuratë hyjnore e të Madhit është floku yt
litar bëhet që shtrëngat e fjalës të zbret
nën ballin tënd mbi faqe te sytë
që gufojnë zjarr, që ftojnë për jetë

Dhurate hyjnore e te Madhit- je ti
fjala është e para po ska kuptim pa ty

Fjalët...
para teje...  butë... lëmuar përvidhen
përa teje, lekunden si gjethet në vjeshtë dhe bien

----------


## Teli

Kam të ftohtë dridhem në shpirt
Kam të ftohtë nga zjarri - zjarmia
Nuk e kam ditur se qenkam kaq i ligsht
Në dy gjunjë më përkuli dashuria

Mos më le të vdes se nuk ringjallem dot

----------


## Teli

Ti hesht unë hesht
nën tinguj vetmie
Ndërrohet stina është vjeshtë
SHI PO BIE

Po bie shi, shi i madh
çmenden retë
porositin, në çofsh burrë
përballu me rufetë

Kot e kanë nuk ua kam frikën
Kam ngulur këmbë e po pres
mund të më qëllojnë, nuk e marrë ikën
një herë kam lindur njëherë vdes

Bjer o shi, me furi
le të çmenden retë
unë jetojë për dashurinë
le të më qëllojnë rufetë

----------

